# Suckers In Omer Yet?



## davedmg (Feb 27, 2001)

I hope to take my grandkids fishing the Rifle River near Omer next Monday, March 28. Will the suckers be in there, or will we be too early to catch a few for smoking? There used to be a kind of public park there. Can someone give me directions to where we can fish? -- Dave :fish2: :help:


----------



## FliesOnly (Sep 24, 2004)

Good luck chopping through the ice. May want to hold off for at least two more weeks.


----------



## westbay (Jun 29, 2000)

Davemg,
I drove over thr Rifle in Omer Tuesday and it's just starting to show soft water in the middle. You have a little wait yet. :sad:


----------



## fishlocater (Apr 12, 2001)

still froze up as of last night. need some warm rain to open it up.


----------



## davedmg (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for the upates! Looks like the kids won't get to fish. Come on, Spring! -- Dave


----------



## UnkaD (Mar 11, 2003)

Try this if it don't work do a search for Suckers :16suspect it's in the warm water species forumhttp://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92279&highlight=Suckers


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Should be a few more weeks, that spot where everyone parks right downtown omer is privatly owned now, the guy who owns it will let you park and fish there for a dollar, he also sells all the bait and sinkers and hooks if you need some. Also I don't know where your located but if there catching them up there you can also get them in the Cass in Frankenmuth, not quite as hectic there, not alot of fishermen. Also you get alot of the redhorse suckers which I beleive are better tasting. See ya on the river good luck, I also cannot wait to take a couple of eager youngsters out.


----------



## davedmg (Feb 27, 2001)

OJ:

Thanks for the post. It looks like my grandkids will miss the sucker run because of school, but I would like to try the Cass River site you mention. Can you email me more info on where to park, etc.? :fish2:


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Here are a couple of pictures that I took last night around Omer just to give you an idea of the conditions. Weather report said that we can expect warmer temps and possibly rain next week. It's Michigan so we will just have to wait and see. 
North Side of Omer 3/24/05









South Side of Omer 3/24/05









Rich


----------



## davedmg (Feb 27, 2001)

Rich:

Thanks for the pics. They are worth more than a thousand words. The suckers must still be too numb to run! -- Dave :yikes:


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Your welcome! I just didn't want to see anyone make a trip for nothing. I know I'm excited to get out there on the river also. Not only that, but it also gave me a chance to take some outdoor night pictures with my new camera. 

I head again this morning that we can expect 50-60 degree temps next week with posibility of rain.

Rich


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I drove into Omer last night and all the ice is off the river. There were a few campers parked near the bridge, but not one person I spoke to said they caught any fish. 
Its supposed to get up into the 60's today but 40's with rain and snow for thurs and fri. 

Rich


----------



## davedmg (Feb 27, 2001)

BucknDuck:

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Your welcome Dave.
I'll probably go up and throw out a line tonight for a couple of hours to see if anything bites. Also planning on be on the river Saturday. Based on the activity that was in Omer last night, I'm sure its going to be busy around that area this weekend. Not sure if anyone will be catching fish, and I was surprised by the amount of people camping in town last night. 
I'm hoping that by Saturday night, the smoker will be going strong.  

Rich


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Im certain the suckers will explode this weeked with the warm temps and the rain coming up,but ill bet the following weekend will be off the charts


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Fished for about an hour and a half and no bites. River is high, fast, filled with debris, and very muddy right now. The city has set up trash cans and porta potties on the roads near the river. Spoke with the people that have the property near the river in town and they will have $2 parknfish. They aren't expecting sucker action to pick up until Saturday or Sunday at the earliest. 
I'm going to get back out there Sunday. We had a storm roll through last night, which I'm sure didn't do much to help improve conditions. 

Rich


----------

